
Amazon Blows Away Objections - chaostheory
http://www.michaelnygard.com/blog/2008/04/amazon_blows_away_objections.html
======
waldrews
Amazon is promising low latency to the new storage system... the question is,
how low is low, and what issues will surface when mounting such this storage
on multiple EC2 instances (perhaps even on non-EC2 machines?).

